# Suche ein Point and Click PC Spiel aus dem Jahr 1995 oder 1998



## jennybaby (19. Juni 2017)

Halli Hallo an alle 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen, da ich schon seit Monaten verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Spiel bin  ich habe das damals gespielt da war ich so gute 10 Jahre alt aber erinnere mich nicht mehr an den Namen. Ich kann mich nur noch an gewisse Sachen erinnern und hoffe das ihr mir mit den Infos helfen könnt ^^ 
Also ich erinner mich daran das wir das Spiel von einer Spiele Sammler CD hatten (damals 1995 und 1998 gab es so CDs in Zeitungen / Zeitschriften und waren viele verschieden Spiele drauf. Irgendwas mit PC Games, PC DVD oder so). Ich hatte damals mal alle durchgetestet und bin an diesem Hängen geblieben. Es war ein Point and Click, eher düster, wie gesagt aus 95 oder 98 (erinner mich nicht mehr) und es ging irgendwie um Monster, den Teufel. Ich erinner mich noch sehr gut an eine Szene im Spiel wo man vor einem Spiegel stand und Bloody Mary oder so sagen sollte damit man den Teufel beschwört weil man da sonst nicht weiter kam. An mehr erinner ich mich leider nicht  nur das ich das spiel sehr gern gespielt habe. 

Ich hoffe das euch das irgendwie hilft und ihr mir helfen könnt. 

Schönen abend 

P.s. sorry falls ich im falschen Bereich bin. Bin nicht so oft in Foren unterwegs


----------



## chbdiablo (20. Juni 2017)

Hast du vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Informationen? War das entweder 95 oder 98, nicht aber dazwischen? War das so ein klassisches 2D Adventure mit Pixelgrafik? Oder 3D? War das, was du gespielt hast das ganze Spiel oder nur ne Demo von so einer Heft-CD?


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juni 2017)

Die Hinweise sind wirklich sehr dürftig ...


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juni 2017)

Hmm, ich weiß nicht genau aber ich schmeiße mal drei Adventure-Titel in den Raum, die mir zu dem Thema einfallen:
- Sanitarium
- Black Mirror
- Dark Seed


----------



## jennybaby (21. Juni 2017)

Also erstmal danke für eure Hilfe, ja leider kann ich das nicht mehr so genau sagen da das fast 20 Jahre her ist x_x aber ich erinner mich noch das das Interface wo halt "nehmen, geben, benutzen ..." steht das war ähnlich wie bei Dark Seed, also der Rahmen drum herum war nur grau / marmor und unten wo der text halt ist, stand was man nutzen kann. 
Und leider ist es keins von den dreien die schon genannt wurden  (wobei das Black Mirror mich auch an früher erinnert xD also dafür schonmal danke :3)


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2017)

Nehmen, geben, benutzen hatte fast jedes Point&Click.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (21. Juni 2017)

Versuchs mal rückwärts. Bei Zeitung und Spiel fällt mir sofort die Bestseller Games Serie ein:  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bestseller_Games


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juni 2017)

kannst du irgendwas zur grafik sagen?
2d, 3d, fmv, zeichentrick, realistisch etc. pp


----------



## jennybaby (22. Juni 2017)

Bei dem nehmen und geben usw meinte ich nciht das es da stand, sondern das da wo es stand unten, der rahmen so grau war ^^ hatte ich ja geschrieben :3 

bei den Bestsellern habe ich nachgeguckt aber da fällt mir jetzt nichts auf x.x glaube nicht das es auf die bestseller geschafft hat :/ 

die grafik war 2D und in dem Bild hatte sich nichts bewegt. Also kein protagonist den man bewegen konnte oder so (wie zb bei Simon the sorcerer). Und es war realistisch gehalten ^^


----------



## chbdiablo (24. Juni 2017)

Im Zweifelsfall kannst du immer versuchen, das Spiel über eine Datenbank wie z.B. bei Mobygames zu finden. Hier mal als Einstiegspunkt: MobyGames: Game Browser


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Juni 2017)

jennybaby schrieb:


> Also erstmal danke für eure Hilfe, ja leider kann ich das nicht mehr so genau sagen da das fast 20 Jahre her ist x_x aber ich erinner mich noch das das Interface wo halt "nehmen, geben, benutzen ..." steht das war ähnlich wie bei Dark Seed, also der Rahmen drum herum war nur grau / marmor und unten wo der text halt ist, stand was man nutzen kann.
> Und leider ist es keins von den dreien die schon genannt wurden  (wobei das Black Mirror mich auch an früher erinnert xD also dafür schonmal danke :3)



Elvira: Mistress of the Dark, Elvira 2: Jaws of Cerberus oder deren Nachfolger im Geiste Waxworks bzw. dessen MS DOS Vorläufer A Personal Nightmare.


----------



## jennybaby (16. Juli 2017)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall kannst du immer versuchen, das Spiel über eine Datenbank wie z.B. bei Mobygames zu finden. Hier mal als Einstiegspunkt: MobyGames: Game Browser


 Danke :3 das probier ich mal aus 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Elvira: Mistress of the Dark, Elvira 2: Jaws of Cerberus oder deren Nachfolger im Geiste Waxworks bzw. dessen MS DOS Vorläufer A Personal Nightmare.


Bin mir hier gar nicht sicher aber ich glaube das war keins davon x.x aber ich schau mir das trotzdem nochmal genauer an. Danke nochmals


----------



## mastachu (15. Oktober 2017)

Altes Shareware-Spiel aus Computerzeitschriften, die 1995 und 1996 in Deutschland veröffentlicht wurden.
 Hallo. Ich suche ein altes PUZZLE-Spiel, das ich 1997 in einem Computer-Magazin aus Deutschland gesehen und gespielt habe. Es war auf einer CD-ROM, die an eine Zeitung von 1995 oder 1996 angehängt wurde, und nicht an eine Shareware-Version. Nach so vielen 
 Jahren erkannte ich einige CDs, die ich als Geschenk erhalten habe, Fotos von CD-ROM-Drucken sind auf der Website:
Kult Cover Disks - The Cover CD & Magazine Archive!
 Nur so viel habe ich herausfinden können.
 Ich denke, das sind Zeitschriften, die 1995 oder 1996 veröffentlicht wurden: PC Spiel (ASM), In'side Multimedia, PC Spiele (wahrscheinlich diese Zeitschriften und ihre Inhalte).
 PUZZLE-Spiel hatte die Wahl zwischen 1x1 und 256x256 Quadraten BMP-Format in 256 Farben zu wählen. Die Auflösung der BMP-Bilder beträgt eher 640 x 480 Pixel. Das Bild wurde vollständig angezeigt und dann in die ausgewählte Anzahl von Quadraten aufgeteilt. 
 Legen Sie die Quadrate durch Klicken mit der Maus und klicken Sie auf die entsprechende Position. Damit war der Klang der Ursprung von kleinen Glocken. Die Bilder, die ich auswendig gelernt habe, sind: Kugelschreiber, Golf Tees, Hersheypark Skyrush (gelbe 
 Achterbahn), Schloss Neuschwanstein. 
Puzzle BMP Shareware Alte Spiele aus Deutschen Zeitschriften 1995 1996.JPG - Stare fajne gry PC z lat 90 - laurel_c32 - Chomikuj.pl
 In den Spieloptionen bewegt sich die Auswahl der Textoption vor dem Hintergrund eines cremigen weißen Papiers und die Stimme des Sprechers wird aus einer WAV-Datei abgespielt, die den Text liest.
 Gibt es eine Person oder Gruppe, die mir den Titel dieses Spiels geben wird? Und Screenshot. Bitte helfen Sie, dieses Spiel zu finden und anzugeben, wo es sich befindet.
 Text übersetzt mit "Google Translate".


----------



## mastachu (2. November 2017)

Bitte helfen Sie mit PC-Spielen von 1995-1997.
Ich kenne den Titel nicht, aber ich weiß, wie es aussieht.
Bitte helfen Sie! Sehr bitte!


----------



## Marcore (2. November 2017)

jennybaby schrieb:


> Danke :3 das probier ich mal aus
> 
> 
> Bin mir hier gar nicht sicher aber ich glaube das war keins davon x.x aber ich schau mir das trotzdem nochmal genauer an. Danke nochmals




vll Myst


----------

